# Thousand Words a Day Club 2017



## Dax (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi all - I hope it's OK to start this new thread!

Yesterday, I did 1,695 words. 

Getting in a couple hundred words this morning. Will come back later this evening when I've passed the 1k mark.


----------



## Phillip Thomas (Apr 24, 2016)

1051 yesterday


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

723 yesterday, but hoping to make up the lost ground today!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 1: 2044
Jan 2: 1669

So far keeping on schedule with what I want for the year ahead.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,000


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Didn't write yesterday (travel day), but I did write 1,217 words today. A good start to the year, only 248,000 and change to go.


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

500 yesterday, 1000 today.


----------



## Dax (Oct 20, 2016)

1,373 today.


----------



## S.R. (May 19, 2016)

01/01: 2,076
01/02: 3,018


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2017)

6,000 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

January 1st: 2040
January 2nd: 4060


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

Did some editing today so only 2642.


----------



## Liadan (May 15, 2015)

Jan 1: 1,137

Jan 2: 1,995


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

2,097.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Just about scraped 1,300 yesterday, so averaging 1,000 a day so far! I'm back in the office today, and this is where it becomes a real challenge, I suppose. Writing 1,000 words every day before/after/during eight hours in the office.


----------



## books29books (May 16, 2016)

2190


----------



## ScottFish (May 3, 2016)

I was hoping there was a new thread.  I am ready to accept this challenge now.

1300 on Sunday
1200 yesterday


----------



## S.L. (Jun 6, 2016)

1/2: 1200ish

I'm going to try to use this thread as a bit of motivation going forward.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

1850 words for Jan 3rd.  I wasn't expecting so much given I was on the road driving for a bit over 6 hours, and throw in a couple more for loading and unloading the car.  Managed to bash them out in a hurry early in the morning before all that happened.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Wrote 1,121 words today to finish out the current chapter. Brainstorming my next political thriller right now.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,000


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

2400 today.


----------



## Doppler (Oct 14, 2016)

Joining the club!

I'm in outlining mode right now, but once this outline is done (3 days or so) my goal will be >1,500 words/day.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5000 words today


----------



## S.L. (Jun 6, 2016)

1-3: 1800 words


----------



## D A Bale (Oct 20, 2016)

January 2nd - 1,015
January 3rd - 1,083 thus far (but the night is still young)


----------



## S.R. (May 19, 2016)

1,107 Today

Now I'm off to do a little plot wrangling...


----------



## Dax (Oct 20, 2016)

1,123. This public accountability is really great!


----------



## Liadan (May 15, 2015)

1/3: 3,440 words.

I've started keeping a word count spreadsheet and my WIP open all the time as tabs on my laptop screen; it's surprising to see how shorter writing sessions add up over the course of the day.


----------



## ......~...... (Jul 4, 2015)

5,000


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

2,500.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

6502 today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 4: 2073 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

14,000 today


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

1200


----------



## S.L. (Jun 6, 2016)

1,400.  May do a bit more, but friends are coming over and it's good to socialize every now and then.


----------



## S.R. (May 19, 2016)

2,486 Today - feeling good.


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

1,153. Started feeling a pretty bad cold coming on today, so production speed came to a grinding halt. Glad I at least broke a thousand.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

1,511. Long adventure today.


----------



## Dax (Oct 20, 2016)

1,071 today.


----------



## Liadan (May 15, 2015)

1/4: 3,736 words


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1120 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

I am exceptionally bad at Wednesdays, but I made myself put in the work and hit 1021 words, so that's something.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Jan 3rd - 2,039
Jan 4th - 2,228


----------



## books29books (May 16, 2016)

1840 today


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

3400 yesterday. Back at it this morning.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 5: 1815

Being on holidays is messing with the writing time but I'm still making some progress.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

1,774 words. Up to 105,623 for the project, 5,623 words for the week/year so far.

Ch. 21 complete, and we're through 254 pages.

I'd say this calls for a beer, but alas, I have to cover a game in a few hours.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 yesterday. 8000 words today.


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

1200


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Four chapters, 11,000 words.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2233 words today.


----------



## Liadan (May 15, 2015)

1/5: 5,011 words.

Those last few hundred words took a push to get onto the page, and may not survive a final edit, but being that close to 5,000 was a huge motivation.  

I'm still figuring out what a sustainable upper limit is for how many words a day I can get done; so far I'm just aiming to do better than I did the day before...


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1543 for today. Unexpected distractions, so I have some catching up to do tomorrow.


----------



## books29books (May 16, 2016)

2151 today


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Jan 5th - 2,119
Jan 6th - 2,147
Jan 7-8th - Outlining


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 6: 2104 on the current story plus 158 words on a quick outline for a new story I had so I don't forget it.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,000. Got up early and got 2.5 chapters done. Then I went grocery shopping and got a massage. Then I returned and did the other 1.5 chapters.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

10,000 today.


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

1500


----------



## Liadan (May 15, 2015)

1/6: I wrote 6,908 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1542 today. Going to keep writing over the weekend but finish an outline for my new project as well so I can give this whole starting 2017 off right thing another go next week.


----------



## books29books (May 16, 2016)

2146 today!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 7: 1676 words.  Only just hit the target I wanted today by finding about 10 minutes late n the day to do the last 250 words.


----------



## S.L. (Jun 6, 2016)

1-5: 1400
1-6: 2000


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did a quick two chapters and 6,000 words today.


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

Not writing scenes today or tomorrow. Taking off to plan the next 25% of the book, the lion's share of which I hope to write in the next week.


----------



## Liadan (May 15, 2015)

1/7: I wrote 4,191 words today


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1502 today.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

May get into the novel today. Need to do some shoveling first, methinks.

But I was productive this morning: http://seansweeneyauthor.blogspot.com/2017/01/the-paperbacks-well-some-of-them-are.html

So I have that going for me. Which is nice.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Another 6,000 today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 8: 1670 words today.

Only just made the target I wanted.  Had to leave early and only got home late.  It was a long day.  Was around 600 words short of what I wanted but somehow found them in a 15 minute burst just before bed.


----------



## lauramg_1406 (Oct 15, 2016)

There's the odd day so far that I haven't done 1000 words (though I have written every day!) I'm currently on 17,188 words for January though!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7,000 today.


----------



## ......~...... (Jul 4, 2015)

2,400 yesterday and 3,600 today to finish the book. I'm excited to start a new one soon!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Congrats, NeedWant!

1016 from me today, but tomorrow is a fresh start!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

I wrote words! 1,791 of them. It's a start


----------



## ......~...... (Jul 4, 2015)

Kellie Sheridan said:


> Congrats, NeedWant!


Thanks! It felt good to reach the end of this one.


----------



## books29books (May 16, 2016)

1035 today


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

I aimed for, and surpassed, in the first nine days, 7,000 words a day to first draft standard work in 2017. I have a full novel drafted, and a series outlined. The story's missing parts finally fell into place today. As it all needs to be gone back over many times, this will most likely fall back to 1000 words per day once finished.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

In lieu of words this weekend, I did wraparound covers for paperbacks. Did seven of them.

And I made a scrumptious bacon corn chowder yesterday.

Back to work today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 9: 2182.


----------



## ScottFish (May 3, 2016)

Sean Sweeney said:


> In lieu of words this weekend, I did wraparound covers for paperbacks. Did seven of them.
> 
> And I made a scrumptious bacon corn chowder yesterday.
> 
> Back to work today.


Chowder only counts if there is enough to share.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

1,050. Lotsa dialogue.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

ScottFish said:


> Chowder only counts if there is enough to share.


I had two bowls, my wife had two bowls, and I gave her the leftovers for lunch today.

Sorry.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,000. I should finish the main writing tomorrow.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

6000 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

10031 today!


----------



## EmmaS (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm determined to participate in this thread this year!

1264 today.


----------



## books29books (May 16, 2016)

1645 today


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 10: 3013

YTD: 20254


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

1,501 words. A nice recovery.

*tosses cigarette on the ground* I'm spent. 

At 8,701 for the year. A little behind.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,000 to finish my book. I'm editing the rest of the week.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Jan 9th - 2,058
Jan 10th - 2,259


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7,000 yesterday. 5,000 today. Crap day.


----------



## Dax (Oct 20, 2016)

1,165 today. Got behind last weekend, will have to make up for it this weekend.


----------



## Liadan (May 15, 2015)

1,974 yesterday; 1,673 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

10512 today. I think that's the first time I've done to 10k+ days in a row.


----------



## books29books (May 16, 2016)

2776 today, looking up!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Woke up at 2:45ish this morning and decided to head downstairs. Had coffee running through me by 3:30, so I decided to get some work done while my wife slept. 

1,518 for today. Need to rest before I go cover a game tonight.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 11: 2072 words.

YTD: 22326

They were split over two different stories though - and three documents.


----------



## Liadan (May 15, 2015)

7,038 today


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

7k today! And done!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Jan 11th - 2,016
Jan 12th - 2,127
Jan 13th - 1,469
Jan 14 & 15th - Outlining


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

10296 today. Nevvverrr thought I'd see three 10k+ days in a row


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 12: 2404

YTD:  24730

After 5 hours on planes and as much time at airports, including getting home at some ridiculous hour and another 9 hours on planes and a funeral coming up in the next four hours I'm going to be wrecked and not sure how much writing will get done.  If I'm lucky (and it isn't too bumpy) I may be able to use the flying time.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7000 today.


----------



## Liadan (May 15, 2015)

1/12: 5,687 words.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

4346.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 13: 1725 words

YTD: 26455

It was a real struggle getting them out today.  Didn't help that the computer ate the first 250 words.  The words weren't flowing and so I had to grind them out.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

1,272 today.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5000 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1006 yesterday (fell asleep before posting). Mostly brainstorming stuff that will probably get cut, but still moving forward.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 14: 1680 words
YTD: 28135

The struggle for words continued on so I switched projects and started up a fight scene. It seemed to help.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did two chapters between housework chores. It ended up being 5,644 words. Now it's off to the auto show.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Taking a few days to get healthy. Dealing with a cold and a heavy cough. Feels like I've been run over by a runaway truck.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 15: 1084
YTD: 29219

Hit the 1K mark but first day of they year I failed to reach my daily goal.  Being on a plane of half the day sort of does that.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

5,500 words


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7000 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,000 words


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 16: 1060 words
YTD: 30279

Lowest word count so far this year.  Between plane flights, car trips, a funeral and barely time to think I'm lucky to have got anything done.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

2,305 words today. Really great day.


----------



## Dax (Oct 20, 2016)

1-14: 1.2kish
1-15: 1,531
1-16 (today): 3,742

Yikes, my forearms. Off to start a thread about writing ergonomics.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

9k today


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

10230 today, plus two chapters edited which somehow feels like way more of a win.


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

6,353 words written today. First time I've broken 5,000 this year, so I feel like a major win. Getting my sea legs back. 10,000 a day here I come


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

10,500


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 17: 355 words of draft and 1109 of re-writes.

Bit of a rough day yesterday.  The events of te last little while have caught up with me and left me exhausted.


----------



## Dax (Oct 20, 2016)

2,306


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Jan 16th - 2,148
Jan 17th -2,024
Jan 18th - 2,100


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

Change that--I wrote another hour after all. Ending up with 4k today. It's been a crazy one.


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

1500 today


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

10456


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm on the shelf. Bronchitis. Resting for the next few days. Pushed it the other day, I think.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 18: 2048 words

After a couple of poor days things have picked up again, even if writing time was broken and scattered.  I actually made some good progress.  Admittedly it is on a brand new project - I've got to stop doing that, starting new stories as they come to me.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5000 today, and wrapped up another WIP.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5k today.


----------



## Dax (Oct 20, 2016)

1,610


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

1000


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1260 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

10,500


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 19: 1739 words plus some formatting.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

6k today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 20: 1825

So Far this year I've done a bit over 36K words.  Been a few years since I've had such a productive start.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

8,500


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

2046


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I did 1,200+ today, a short story that I might use as a guide to a longer story someday


----------



## books29books (May 16, 2016)

1280 today


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 21: 2134 words.  Good to be back above 2K+ words for a day again.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1,080 today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 22: 1694 words.

Was out most of yesterday (2 year old niece's birthday) so was happy to get anything done.

Also passed the 40K mark for the year so far.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1,322 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

5,000 yesterday and 6,000 today to finish a book. I'm at 156,000 for 2017. This week is all editing, though. I start a new book next Monday.


----------



## S.G. Seabourne (Oct 27, 2016)

In an effort to be more accountable, I'm going to start posting my dailies!
(I usually work on multiple projects at once) 

Book A: 2160
Book B: 879
Book C: 1000

Total: 3,039


----------



## wingsandwords (Nov 1, 2016)

Ooh, this looks like fun, and a good way to stay accountable.

I took the 1st and 2nd off, but the rest has been smooth sailing so far. 

5,216 today.

73,225 YTD.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

1,014 yesterday. Did 634 on Saturday. First meaningful days of writing since Monday. Almost feeling 100 percent.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

1,521 words today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 23: 2043 words.  Completed the rough draft of a new short story as well as continuing on with the current novel.


----------



## S.G. Seabourne (Oct 27, 2016)

Book 1: 2,140
Book 2: 1,806
Book 3: 1,187

Total: 5,133

Going back to work tomorrow, so going to focus on hitting my minimum numbers. (750 per project.)


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

6k today!


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

4569


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I just wrote an 1800 word first chapter.

Now I need to get back to my real WIP.


----------



## Eugene Kirk (Oct 21, 2016)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> 5,000 yesterday and 6,000 today to finish a book. I'm at 156,000 for 2017. This week is all editing, though. I start a new book next Monday.


How on Earth do you still have ideas left in your head D:


----------



## Liadan (May 15, 2015)

1,920 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

10124 for today


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Kellie Sheridan said:


> 10124 for today


whoa


----------



## wingsandwords (Nov 1, 2016)

1/23: 5,119


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

Nothing yesterday, but 1,065 words this morning.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 24: 2401 words of rough drafts and another 1015 of rewrites/fleshing out.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

4606 words today. The end of the book is in sight!


----------



## Dax (Oct 20, 2016)

1/21: 1,548
sub-1k counts on 1/23
1/24: 1,097


----------



## S.G. Seabourne (Oct 27, 2016)

A nasty cold is trying to sideline me, but I pushed through and got a little something done.

Book 1: 753
Book 2: 1115
Book 3: 838

Grand total today: 2,706


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

7012


----------



## EmmaS (Jul 15, 2014)

1,333 today.


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

1006


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 25: 2023 of drafts and 259 of fleshing out.


----------



## wingsandwords (Nov 1, 2016)

Forgot to post for yesterday!

1/24: 5,054


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3806 1st draft done. Will be revising for the next 5 days then off to the editor.


----------



## S.G. Seabourne (Oct 27, 2016)

Book 1: 1090
Book 2: 1086
Book 3: 939


Hoped to get more done, but the end of book 2 is in sight!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

4561


----------



## wingsandwords (Nov 1, 2016)

I seem to be developing a habit for posting the day after. 

1/25: 3,141


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 26: 2040 words + 250 words of fleshing out


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

2k today.


----------



## wingsandwords (Nov 1, 2016)

1/26: 1,652

But the book is finished! So 88,221 for words written in 2017 thus far, and one book completed.


----------



## old account (Sep 4, 2013)

old empty content, tried to remove to declutter, but no delete permission


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 27: 1879 words.

That puts me at 50,460 for the year, hitting my monthly goal.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

3k and WIP done! I'm taking off the rest of the month for editing and what not.


----------



## old account (Sep 4, 2013)

old empty content, tried to remove to declutter, but no delete permission


----------



## Dax (Oct 20, 2016)

1-27: 1,234

A few days off to revisit the plotting of the rest of the story. Crossed the halfway mark of my first (completed) novel (draft).


----------



## S.G. Seabourne (Oct 27, 2016)

Missed updating yesterday. Book 2 is so close to being done I can taste it. (Just the epilogue to go!)

1/26
Book 1 - 0
Book 2 - 2,732
Book 3 - 0


1/27
Book 1 - 0
Book 2 - 3,002
Book 3 - 787

Total today: 3,789


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

12743


----------



## ......~...... (Jul 4, 2015)

Kellie Sheridan said:


> 12743


Wow! Tell us your secret! (Besides working hard, of course! )


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

Forgot yesterday- 1400
Today- 1418


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 28: 1153 words.  Its the lowest total for almost two weeks, but seeing as I've hit my 50K target for the month I did allow myself to do some other things, such as editing/formatting.


----------



## old account (Sep 4, 2013)

old empty content, tried to remove to declutter, but no delete permission


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1014 today!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 29: 1730 words. It was more than I had expected when I did the count for the day.


----------



## Dax (Oct 20, 2016)

1-28: 2,713
1-29: 2,652


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 30: 1675 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I started a new book and did 12,000 words.


----------



## old account (Sep 4, 2013)

old empty content, tried to remove to declutter, but no delete permission


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Haven't posted in a while, but 2,000 today. Up to 127,039 in the book.


----------



## old account (Sep 4, 2013)

old empty content, tried to remove to declutter, but no delete permission


----------



## Dax (Oct 20, 2016)

1-30: 2,425


----------



## inquisitivesub (Dec 14, 2016)

First time posting here! I managed to get 2,081 today. Aiming for 3k tomorrow.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

2799


----------



## ASDeMatteis (Jan 29, 2017)

1039


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Jan 31: 2282 words.

For January I managed 57,300 words and I also did 2762 words of rewrites/fleshing out.  Total for the month was 60,062.  My goal was 50,000 so I was more than happy with that.


----------



## Goldpencil (Jan 28, 2017)

687 words.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7500 today. I really should update this on a regular basis but i keep forgetting lol.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

2k in editing. Wow. That was a struggle.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

2602.
Looking forward to the fresh start of a new month since I've been dragging my feet on this for a few days now, and just need to get this book done.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 1: 2266 words


----------



## Jerry S. (Mar 31, 2014)

I started this late (10 days ago). So far I have 10,322 words written. Will keep updating you on my progress.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I added another 2,800 words to my Monday tally later that night. I did 11,500 yesterday and 12,000 today.


----------



## Dax (Oct 20, 2016)

2-1: 1,403


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

10019 for today.


----------



## CS12 (Feb 2, 2017)

Oh wow, my first post!  I waited until starting the novel to register.  

1/30 - 2,097
2/1 - 2,481

I'm counting on this getting easier.  I really want to get to 4k/day (then 6k, then 10k).


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 2: 2282
YTD: 61848


----------



## Dax (Oct 20, 2016)

2-2: 2,123


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

10298 today! One more day like this and this book is finished!


----------



## 90210 (Dec 29, 2014)

1408 and trying to get another 1k in before midnight. I have an hour and eight minutes left. Wish me luck! 

Well, I only got 839 more words but its better than nothing.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1,024 words yesterday.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 3: 3662 words
YTD: 65512

My best day this year and probably for a long time before that.  I even managed 600 words in one 10 minute burst.  Things seemed to have clicked of late which is great, with 10.5K written over the last 4 days.  I just hope I can keep it up.


----------



## ASDeMatteis (Jan 29, 2017)

1389


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,600 yesterday and 11,500 (and an hourlong massage) today.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1034 today. Got some bad news on a personal front that ended up being pretty distracting, but finishing this book ASAP because I'm beyond ready to move onto the next one.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6,000 today


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 4: 2404 words.
YTD: 67916

Fifth day in a row of 2.2K+ words.  The last 5 days have produced almost 13K words, which I am very happy about.


----------



## Dax (Oct 20, 2016)

2-4: 3,262


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1,226 words today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 5: 2262 words
YTD: 70178


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

5,500


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1,049 words today.
WIP: 31,223 to date.


----------



## Dax (Oct 20, 2016)

2-5: 3,189


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 6: 2561 words
YTD: 72739 words

My seventh day in a row of 2.2K+ words and I finished off the first rough draft of a new novella.  I'm very happy with that.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5000 on a new book today. Feels good to get back at it. What a long weekend.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,500


----------



## Dax (Oct 20, 2016)

2-6: 2,117


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1052 today


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 7: 3082 words

So far in the first week of Feb I've hit 18.5K words written.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,500 to finish my book. I'm editing the rest of the week.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5,000 today. Started way to late in the day.


----------



## Dax (Oct 20, 2016)

2-7: 2,070


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

10326, with finishing a book and (barely) starting another.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Began my February/March book yesterday.

Jan 6th - 2,179 words
Jan 7th - 2,420


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

1032


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 8: 2741 words
YTD: 78562


----------



## old account (Sep 4, 2013)

old empty content, tried to remove to declutter, but no delete permission


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5k today


----------



## Dax (Oct 20, 2016)

2-8: 1,604


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

1527 words today.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Jan 8th - 2,025 words. 

ETA: Just now realized it's February. I've been marking everything "Jan".


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

1158 words


----------



## JSEames (Feb 9, 2017)

1002 words today, and counting!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 9: 3308 words
YTD: 81870

The roll I have been on of late has continued - almost 25K this month already.  Really enjoying this productive streak.


----------



## Dax (Oct 20, 2016)

2,073


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Feb 9th - 2,800 words.


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

1026 words.

Hoping the 1k+ streak continues. I've fallen behind early this week.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 10: 2272 words
YTD: 84142


----------



## Dax (Oct 20, 2016)

2-10: 1,818. Finished first draft of first novel. Off editing for next week, so won't be checking in.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1,203 words today.

WIP: 32,426 words and counting.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2865 words today. 

Planned on completing the scene by killing a character that I created just to be killed in said scene.

As I completed the scene, I could not close the deal because I think I end up liking the character and his fate will be determined when I revise the draft.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Feb 10th - 2,333 words.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 11: 2786 words.
YTD: 86928


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

2106 words so far today.

WIP: 34,531


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7500 today.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Feb 11th - 2,269 words.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 12: 2386 words
YTD: 89314


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

2,065 words today.

WIP: 36,596


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 words today.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2643 words today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 13: 3006 words
YTD: 92320


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

13,500


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4000 today. Hello, Monday.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 today.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Feb 12th - 3,126 words.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1043


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 14: 2337 words.

Have now hit 15 days in a row of 2200+ words a day.  A substantial improvement of what it had been.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

13,000


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Feb 14th - 4,372 words.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 15: 2225 words


----------



## MattHonorato (Dec 11, 2015)

Feb 15- 2798 words


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Feb 15th - 3,837 words.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 16: 2682 words


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6,000 yesterday, 14,000 today


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

7000 today.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Feb 16th - 4,321 words.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 17: 2300 words.

That brought me passed 100K words for the years of drafts.  I'm a little ahead of my planned schedule too.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

10514. Feels good to be back in the swing of things.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Feb 17th - 3,143 words. Wasn't home much today, so it was a stretch to make my daily goal.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 18: 1157 words of drafts and 1372 of rewrites


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 19: 1081 words of drafts and 3650 of rewrites


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2056 words today.


----------



## CS12 (Feb 2, 2017)

1400


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1060


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 20: 1170 of draft and 3401 of rewrites.

I am working hard on the rewrite of last years nano, fleshing it out and fixing up all the errors that came when doing it.  It is a fun story that I am kind of looking forward to getting ready and released.


----------



## CS12 (Feb 2, 2017)

1065


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Feb 20th - 2,515 words.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 21: 1160 of draft and 3881 of rewrites.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

First day this year at over 1,000 words.  Made it to 1,090!    Helps I've started a new story as I've been editing so far this year (and working full-time on the day job).


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1521


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Feb 21st - 2,954 words.


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

1012 words


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

Now that I finally accepted being nocturnal:

2276
1124
1383


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 22: 1064 of drafts and 3277 of rewrites.

Hit the 50k mark for drafts for the month which was my goal.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Feb 22nd - 3,436 words.


----------



## Norman Steele Taylor (Nov 26, 2015)

6000 yesterday. I am hoping to hit 7K today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 23: 1119 of drafts and 3486 of rewrites.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Feb 23rd - 3,331.

Finished the first draft tonight!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

about 2,300 and nearing the end of the first draft of this WIP, I need to do the final battle tomorrow!!!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 24: 1020 of drafts and 4181 of rewrites


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

right around 5,000


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

11221


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 25: 3284 of rewrites

For the first day this year I didn't get any rough draft written.  Unfortunately the time I had set aside to do it in was interrupted by a little girl not sleeping properly.


----------



## Norman Steele Taylor (Nov 26, 2015)

I finally cracked the 7000 words per day mark. No edits needed. Whoa!  8000 words here I come!


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

3000 today!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

4020


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

1637
0 (oops)
1325


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 26: 3611 of rewrites.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3893 - I'm back.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1282


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Fen 27: 4325 words of rewrites.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Started another book and did 11,000 words.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3678 today.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4400 today. Book done.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

kemobullock said:


> 4400 today. Book done.


Congratulations on finishing the book, kemobullock. Always a good feeling to seeing a story through until the end.

I wrote 1801 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

3782


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

kemobullock said:


> 4400 today. Book done.


Grats!

Just hit 1k. Story winding down earlier than expected, but not in a bad way, I think.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Feb 28: 5112 of rewrites.

Had a good month.  52335 words of drafts and 40347 of rewrites.  Finished the rough draft of a novella and made good progress of the rough draft of one novel and the rewrite of another.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 14, 2015)

I can hit 2 to 4 thousand on the weekends but I just...can't...argh...get anything done on the weekdays. Total count for this week is an average of 3,000 words achieved and 2,000 edited out. (That counts as progress.)


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

- 1841
- A blackout. Not a creative one, an actual one. Apparently, a power line got short-circuited down in the valley. Hence 0. Line got fixed the next night.
- Mission "keep the average over 1000" was a success: 1263


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,000


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

1105 today.


----------



## Nick Marsden (Jan 28, 2015)

I regularly have days that are 1500+. However, those days are not always regular. I'd like to celebrate 4 straight weeks of 1000+ words (with one day off). It's a huge step for me to be so consistent. I've been doing an average of 1800 on weekdays and 2800 on weekends - EVERY DAY! I might have my new superhero book completed (1st draft) by the end of March at this rate! 2.5 months for a 60,000 word book is lightspeed for me.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

March 1: 5595 words of rewrites


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

4005 words today.


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

4000 yesterday. 4600 today.


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

KenLozito said:


> 4005 words today.


Acceptable. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,000


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Mar 2: 5038 words of rewrites.

About 20K to go to finish off this novel.


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

3600


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3787 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,000


----------



## RRodriguez (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm in awe at everyone's word counts! And here I was patting myself on the back for having a 1k-a-day streak this week!

Actually, I notice I tend to tap out at roughly around 930 words, it's kind of strange. Then I give myself a break, and right before bed I finish up those last 70 or so. 

I really gotta get my butt in gear.


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

March 1st, 1,200.

Today, 2,000. 

If I push tomorrow tomorrow (7-10k) I will be done with book two in a series I'm relaunching in the next two weeks. Stoked.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

6738 yesterday and 5396 today


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

March 3: 4516  words of rewrites


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

2900


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

2609


----------



## dgrant (Feb 5, 2014)

4.5 pages handwritten Which is at least a thousand; I'll know when I transcribe it!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

5165 today


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

1609
1111 (short for a competition done)
1037 (another competition short done. Had exactly 999 words before editing  )


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Mar 4: 3042 words of rewrites.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Between yesterday and today I did 11,000 words.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

4002 words today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

March 5: 3520 of rewrites


----------



## ConnieBW (Feb 23, 2017)

2145 today, and 2654 yesterday. Happy enough with that for the weekend.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

3512 yesterday and 1528 today. Like Connie, I'm pretty happy with those numbers for a weekend!


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1,898 today.

WIP: 38494


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Mar 6: 4706 words of rewrites


----------



## M.W. Griffith (Oct 13, 2015)

A. S. Warwick said:


> Mar 6: 4706 words of rewrites


Good work!


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3102


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,000


----------



## M.W. Griffith (Oct 13, 2015)

March 6, 1025 words.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5k today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Mar 7: 2836 words of rewrites.

And with that the rewrite is complete.  Will have to do a polish/edit soon but for now on with the next project.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3741 words today. 30,036 total in my current WIP.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

Almost 1500 today. Lifus interruptus...


----------



## ......~...... (Jul 4, 2015)

My best day ever today:

10,000 or 10,044 to be exact.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1,157 today.

WIP: 39,651 words


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

March 8: 2096 words


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

3700


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

Must update in here more often in 2017. I keep forgetting. 5,000 today. So not bad. Would have been more but getting my tax stuff ready for accountant.


----------



## ......~...... (Jul 4, 2015)

10,000


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

March 9: 2335 words


----------



## Rae B. Lake (Mar 7, 2017)

Aww man!! is it too late to join this I would love to keep a schedule like this!


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3371


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

Rae B. Lake said:


> Aww man!! is it too late to join this I would love to keep a schedule like this!


I don't speak for the group but anyone can comment. Post away.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1500 words today


----------



## ......~...... (Jul 4, 2015)

10,000 third day in a row! Tomorrow I'm finally finishing this book!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Mar 10: 1745 words


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3079


----------



## ......~...... (Jul 4, 2015)

4,500 today and the book is finished!   I'll start editing tomorrow.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

March 11:  1127 words.

A fairly poor day given the amount of time I had.  Should have done much better.  Got distracted though.  First day for the year that has happened.


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

After a long gap while I've been working on comissioned projects, it felt good to get in about 2400 on my own novel today.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3334 words today. Trucking right along.


----------



## Rae B. Lake (Mar 7, 2017)

Only 626 words down today so far... ugh... not good enough!!


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

Trying to keep my streak (mostly) alive... 

6th - 1289
7th - 3172
8th - 1001
9th - 1525
10th - 596 (boo!) 
11th - 2011


----------



## Kwrite (Oct 11, 2016)

I need to post on here daily and hold myself accountable. 2,120 words today.


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

12th - 2128. 

I could easily keep writing, but I have to go and be social and stuff, drat it.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

March 12: 1373 words


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1,238 words today.

WIP: 40,789


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

March 13: 1007 words.

Word count is going backwards of late.  At least I made the 1K mark.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

6500 today


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3154


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

6056 today!


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

13th - 2130
14th - 3120


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

March 14: 1796.

Reversed the downwards trend.  Hope it stays that way.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I've been trapped in the house thanks to the weather for the past two days. I did get an extreme amount of work done over those two days, though. Fourteen chapters and 35,186 words. I can officially coast the rest of the week.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3023


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5700 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

5134 today!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Starting a new project today. 

March 14th - 2,478 words.


----------



## RD (Dec 19, 2015)

My last 3 days

1400
0
3900 

I thought I was motivated on the day I wrote 0 words, then slumped into a pit of writers block.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

March 15: 1366


----------



## lincolnjcole (Mar 15, 2016)

March 15: 1,287


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,000


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

2703


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5100 and now on to editing.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

March 16: 2124 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

8,500 today. The big finale and happy wrap-up will finish things up tomorrow.


----------



## D A Bale (Oct 20, 2016)

Okay, I've gotten really bad about not posting to this thread, so here's the last two days.

1,534
2,072


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3003


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

March 17: 2949 words.

Sadly they only resulted in an output of half that length.  After about 1500 words I had a glitch which lost all of those words so I had to start over again, trying to remember what I had typed already.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3315 this book is going to be a bit longer than I thought


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

3358


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

March 18: 1309 words of rewrites.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3206


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

March 19: 1367 words of rewrites


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

March 18:    1,123 words
March 19:    1,265 words

WIP:  43,177


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

March 20: 1809 words of rewrites.

Been a little slow the last few days.  Have to fix that up.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 14, 2015)

YOW! 7,400 WORDS OVER THE WEEKEND! For a slug like me that's a big deal.


----------



## D A Bale (Oct 20, 2016)

1,614 and 1,829


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

9000 words today.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3450


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

10002! My first 10k in over a month


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

March 21: 2080 words


----------



## WalkingOnMars (Mar 21, 2017)

900 words yesterday. Hoping for at least 500 tonight, and another 1,000 edited. I keep adding on.


----------



## D A Bale (Oct 20, 2016)

1169


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

2509 today


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

March 22: 1734 words


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 today.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

1910 yesterday
3310 today


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

March 23: 496 words of drafts and 1227 words of rewrites


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

4058


----------



## PrairieGirl (Aug 12, 2016)

I just want to say you all inspire me. Keep up the great work! I have been trying to write consistently, but fail most days to make the thousand word a day club. I do break in from time to time, like today with 1521 and counting. It does my heart good to see fellow writer’s rocking their craft.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

March 24: 501 words of drafts and 631 words of rewrites.


----------



## M.W. Griffith (Oct 13, 2015)

1k words exactly today.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

8200 today. God, I've missed writing this week.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5000 today.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3233 the end of the book is within sight!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1543


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

March 25: 1517 words of rewrites.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1,279 words today.

WIP:  44,456


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

2398 on four chapters left.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

4587 today


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

March 27: 1509 words


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't know where I left off but I did two shorts over the week (resulting in 56K words). I'm editing all this week before starting a new book on Monday.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3872 and this book is done. Will be doing a revision and planning a new series over the next few weeks.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

March 27: 2486 words of rewrites.


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

A glass of merlot and 1049 words of space fighter combat. Wonder how it will read in the morning...


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5000 today. Getting so close to finishing my WIP. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1,207 words today.

WIP:  45,663


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

7123 for today! Not a bad start to the week.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

March 28: 2765 words of rewrites.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

March 28: 1,006 words.

WIP:  46,669


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

With this 4k, I finished the First Draft! Woo hoo! Second Draft will be complete by Sunday!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

March 29: 1829 words


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

A few thousand yesterday.  Not sure exactly as I had to edit the bit I did with the red wine earlier in the week.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

3516 for today. I need to finish this book already!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

March 30: 2555 words of rewrites.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

10k day and I'm done with this book! Headed to the beach to celebrate tomorrow. Woo hoo!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

March 31: 1720 words of rewrites.

March total was 20,600 of drafts and 50,300 of rewrites for 70,900 for the month.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

11571 for today, taking me to exactly 100k for the month


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

1045 words. Hoping this novella will be simpler to write.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

5,000 words to start Nano. I probably won't do anything tomorrow (tons of housework to do) but I will hit it hard on Monday.


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

Kellie Sheridan said:


> 11571 for today, taking me to exactly 100k for the month


 Excellent!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

April 1: 1009 words.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1,437 words today.

WIP:  48,106


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

April 2: 1064 words.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

April 3: 1019 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,000


----------



## D A Bale (Oct 20, 2016)

1018 so far today.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

1550 today. At least I got a book cover done.


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

Calling it a night at 2000 words.


----------



## Annalise Clark (Apr 4, 2017)

Ooh, this will keep me motivated!

1,690 today.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

6100 today on a new book.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5270 today.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

6203 short story for an anthology. Now I'm free to plan a new series.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

5,500 yesterday and 14,000 today.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

3900 today.


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

1030 yesterday. Got stuck on a hard bit in the morning so went to the beach. Ploughed into a different chapter when I got back.


----------



## Ellie L (Aug 6, 2016)

NOTHING TO SEE HERE


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

1400 in two sittings today. Went out hunting for dinosaur footprints in between.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4500 today and most of that with editing.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000


----------



## D A Bale (Oct 20, 2016)

1,722


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1,132 words today.

WIP:  49,238


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

7600 and I'm exhausted. Later KBoards peeps.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1,046 words today.

WIP  50,284


----------



## D A Bale (Oct 20, 2016)

1,229


----------



## Annalise Clark (Apr 4, 2017)

1890 today


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

Simply doesn't happen often enough for me, but yesterday I hit 1009 words!

Today is already close to clearing 1000 words, in which case it'll be the first back to back 1000+ words days for me this year.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,000 words


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1,048 words today

WIP: 51,332


----------



## PrairieGirl (Aug 12, 2016)

1347 yesterday and 2100 today so far...


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

3000 today and I'm done. Off to the editor. Spring break for me now!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,000


----------



## D A Bale (Oct 20, 2016)

1,404


----------



## PrairieGirl (Aug 12, 2016)

1606


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

8,500 to finish a book


----------



## D A Bale (Oct 20, 2016)

2,142


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1,130 words today.

WIP:  52,462


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

April 15: 1,022 words.

WIP:  53,484


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

6041 today. Three chapters.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

14,000


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

2500 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

14,764


----------



## D A Bale (Oct 20, 2016)

2,672


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1,067 words today.

WIP:  54,551


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,324


----------



## D A Bale (Oct 20, 2016)

1,424


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1,099 words today.

WIP:  55,650


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

10,000 to finish a book. I'm editing all next week.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

April 21:  1,062 words.

WIP:  56,712


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

April 22: 1,036 words
April 23: 1,006 words

WIP: 58,756


----------



## D A Bale (Oct 20, 2016)

1,503


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

7200 today. Halfway there!


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3417 - I'm back


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3551 today.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

1500 today.


----------



## D A Bale (Oct 20, 2016)

1,608


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

April 25: 1,082 words

WIP:  59,838


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3409 Words

WIP: 10,377


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

2,100 words today.

WIP:  61,938


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3625 words today.
WIP 14,005


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

3400 for me today. Feeling tired...


----------



## D A Bale (Oct 20, 2016)

1,407


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

1,027


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

1555


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3608

WIP - 18,639


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,000


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

4,136


----------



## afshan.jaff (Apr 28, 2017)

Didn't write anything today as it is early morning here.

500 words yesterday 

WIP 6600 words


----------



## Dax (Oct 20, 2016)

Finished up Camp (though not my WIP), and now I'm setting up "camp" here!

Monday May 1: 1,085

During camp, I really struggled to get in anything like a decent WC on weekdays simply due to job/life stuff.  I've been writing this book on a Neo, which has been great for cutting out the distractions of the Interwebs, but I still have my own little internal, mental distractions. When I wrote my last novel on a computer, I had an Excel spreadsheet with start/stop time, total WC, WC/hr, and I would time myself and it became a little competition with myself. Switching over to the Neo, I lost that. Then, I read Annie J's thread about her "One Weird Trick" and I was like, DUH, of course my progress has slowed a little! I'm not competing against the clock anymore like I used to!

I don't have iOS so I just set the timer on the oven for 30 minutes and  banged out 1k words, which is better than I did during a LOT of Camp on weekdays. 

Can't believe it was something THAT simple - and something that I had done before, to boot! But making the technological switch from computer to Neo, all my other habits didn't "switch" over and I dropped them without even thinking about them.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Finally back at it after surviving getting married! 7568 for the day!


----------



## D A Bale (Oct 20, 2016)

1,773


----------



## PeartreeAlley (Mar 8, 2017)

Dax,

Timed sprints are the only way I seem to get anything done (writing or otherwise), and yes, when I noticed my productivity sinking it's also usually because I've stopped timing myself XD I have an analog timer, because I try to keep my workspace Internet and phone-free ^_^


Wordage today: 4179 on novel rewrites.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,500


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3,804

WIP - 26,579


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

2004 for today


----------



## D A Bale (Oct 20, 2016)

1,332


----------



## Dax (Oct 20, 2016)

PeartreeAlley said:


> Timed sprints are the only way I seem to get anything done (writing or otherwise), and yes, when I noticed my productivity sinking it's also usually because I've stopped timing myself XD I have an analog timer, because I try to keep my workspace Internet and phone-free ^_^


*Tuesday May 2: 1,306*

Hey cabinmate! Yes. I am so distractable in that 10 minute period when I start writing but before I really "dive" into writing, that I have to tie my hair back or else I'll start staring at my split ends, LOL.

Was very tired yesterday, but committed to doing a half-hour sprint with the oven timer again. Had knocked some out yesterday morning, so that got me to 1.3k. I'm so glad I chose to write, and a half-hour sprint is very doable, even when I'm tired. Have to remember that I *never* regret having written.

Today (Wed), I will do two 30 minute sprints with a little 5-minute break in between. Tomorrow, I will wake up at 5:30 and do at least one 30-minute sprint before work, with another sprint or two after work.

It's glacially slow compared to the fact that some days in Camp (weekends) I wrote 5-10k a day. What I learned in Camp, though, was even pulling high word counts one to two days a week doesn't help too much if you're not making slow and steady progress during the workweek. I would have done better with my word count had I stuck to 2k a day every day rather than pull in really high word counts on the weekends, but only chip away at 300 or 500 words on a weekday. Funny how that works out!

In any case, I'm trying to focus on making incremental progress to my weekday word count, and so far, I'm succeeding! My goal is eventually write about 3-5k a day on weekdays, and I'm making progress toward that.


----------



## PeartreeAlley (Mar 8, 2017)

3957 words. Still doing rewrites.

I'm now at a section that needs more planning to proceed, so I stopped slightly short while I get that sorted out. But I should get back into writing new scenes tomorrow, which is exciting ^_^


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,000


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

4,329


----------



## Dax (Oct 20, 2016)

*Wednesday May 3: 1,214*

Well, a new twist in my book just opened up to me despite my meticulous scene by scene planning! It's a good twist, so I'll keep it but I'll need to readjust a few scenes afterward, I think. I wrote for 45 minutes and was a little slower than usual due to the twist. I also need to plan my action scenes in more detail in advance. It's one of the harder things to write on the fly for me


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

4,107


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000


----------



## D A Bale (Oct 20, 2016)

1,103


----------



## Ellie L (Aug 6, 2016)

NOTHING TO SEE HERE


----------



## Frankenrainbow (Jan 8, 2017)

Jumping back on the wagon after two inspiring meetings last week - one with a traditional storyteller, one with a fellow indie author. 

Writing schedule:

Weekdays

4:30 - 6:30 
19:00 - 21:00 
Plus any time I can get in at work. 

Daily goal: 5,000 new clean words

Word count for yesterday - 6,449. 

Today's morning session - 2,500 words in 90 minutes. 

Saturdays the goal is also 5,000. Sundays are for editing and I am allowed to write one chapter of my ongoing fanfic.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

4,564

WIP - 39,579


----------



## D A Bale (Oct 20, 2016)

1,585


----------



## Frankenrainbow (Jan 8, 2017)

Yesterday - 1,238. Today - 4,128


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm over 100,000 words of fiction in 2017. Which isn't bad for only three-plus months work (I took most of February off to recharge from the latest project).


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

4,370 today. Took yesterday off.


----------



## Daniel Roy Greenfeld (Mar 22, 2017)

3910


----------



## Frankenrainbow (Jan 8, 2017)

5,800


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,000


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

4,326


----------



## D A Bale (Oct 20, 2016)

2,712


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3,826

WIP: 52,095


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6,000 yesterday
10,000 today
Book done


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

4,170


----------



## Frankenrainbow (Jan 8, 2017)

Tuesday - 5,000
Wednesday - 5,600


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,000


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

2,111


----------



## D A Bale (Oct 20, 2016)

1,506


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,000


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3,073


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

2066


----------



## Frankenrainbow (Jan 8, 2017)

3k yesterday. 7k today.


----------



## Ellie L (Aug 6, 2016)

NOTHING TO SEE HERE


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6,000


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

14,000


----------



## D A Bale (Oct 20, 2016)

3,163 and done.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

2111 Sunday
3023 Monday
4156 Today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000 yesterday, 7,000 today. Book is done and I'm spending the rest of the afternoon in the pool.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

Best day so far this year 1157.  Not bad after a 10 hour working day with teenagers


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3611 the end is in near. Only 6 chapters to go!


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

2516


----------



## Ellie L (Aug 6, 2016)

NOTHING TO SEE HERE


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I started a new book and did 12,000 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000 yesterday, 12,000 today. Now I'm off to select a narrator for a book on ACX before watching Psych for the rest of the day.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I added another chapter so I finished with 15,000 words today.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

6,138 today bringing this book to a close. Will be editing and planning the next one. See you in few weeks.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

14,500


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

14,500


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

16,966 to finish a book. I have a three-day weekend coming up and then start a new one on Monday.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1117 words today.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

2,550 words today.

WIP:  64,448


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1514 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,000 on a new book and three hours in the pool.


----------



## ChocolateChips (Jan 11, 2012)

1,710 words


----------



## Annalise Clark (Apr 4, 2017)

3,600


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,000


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

7100 today!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,000


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,000


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> 12,000


Just out of curiosity, what keyboard are you using? What computer do you use? No voice dictation? And lastly, how long does that take you?


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

9000 today and I'm done with this book. Phew!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

3126


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,500 to finish a Christmas book


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1073


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1,664 words this morning.

WIP:  66,112


----------



## rikatz (Oct 4, 2016)

1000 is impressive. I finished the first draft of my first novel about two weeks ago and I'm devoting a little time to reading/getting prepared to do some promotion on my back list. I'll start writing again in another week or so. My goal is 500 words per day. I think the most I ever did was 1200.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

14,000 words


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

4,141 to kick off the start of a new project.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1032 today. I am so struggling to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## David Thompson (Apr 26, 2017)

Approximately 2000 words per day...55,000 a month....one book per month....just started sixth book this year. All destined for that dusty data shelf right at the back corner of Amazon's storage cupboard...where all the cobwebs are!


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

4,022 of pure 1st draft awesomeness


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

15,000


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5000 today. Also reviewing an audiobook. I need a PA, big time.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Another 15,000 words. I have two chapters and a happy wrap-up in the morning to finish this one, and then I'm off writing until Monday.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

2559


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

5003 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000 to finish a book. I'm off writing until Monday.


----------



## Shanna Moncuse (Jan 26, 2016)

I just started a new novel and I've already written 1667 words today. I'm just really glad I'm enjoying the writing process again. Being inspired rocks!


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3,816


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1,054 words today.

WIP: 67,166


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

1,170 Yesterday
3,924 Today.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1015 today.

WIP: 68,181


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1121 today.

WIP: 69,302


----------



## dmwithrow (Jun 12, 2017)

755 yesterday. Hopefully I'll make up some ground tonight after the day job.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000 on a new book


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9000


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

6000 today.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

Monday - 2185
Today - 4230


----------



## RRodriguez (Jan 8, 2017)

I lost my 2k-a-day streak from last month  Barely scraping by with 1,012 words today. Ugh. I knew it was too good to last.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1099 today


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

3008 today! Onward and upward!


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1038 today. 

WIP: 70,340


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000 yesterday, 9,000 today


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

2250


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

3800 today and I'm beat.


----------



## Stewart Matthews (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey 1k/day thread. I've been streaming daily writing sprints on Twitch. If you'd like some commiseration as you work toward your daily wordcount goals, come join me. I've got a few regulars with me every night--a real nice group of people.

www.twitch.tv/smwrites

If this is gauche self-promotion, you have my apologies. In my defense, I make zippo from it. I like streaming because it keeps myself and others focused.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000


----------



## katrina46 (May 23, 2014)

8,000 but I only stopped to pee and have to work the graveyard shift with no sleep tonight. Not recommended for the faint of heart.


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

at least 1,500 every day this week, 3,000 so far today though I may put in another thousand or two before I go off to dinner


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1031 today.

WIP: 71,371


----------



## Diamond Eyes (Feb 11, 2017)

1600


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6,000


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

Friday 2,024
Today 4,128


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4500 today


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

2260 today.

WIP:  73,631


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

5,000. Finally feeling like I'm back in the saddle.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5000 today. Editing tonight. It's been a good day.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

2100 Yesterday
3647 Today


----------



## Jack.Hardin (Jun 20, 2017)

This is ridiculously inspiring. Way to go guys.


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

5,000 today. Forgot to mention 10,000 edited yesterday.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

10019! Feels good!


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1157 so far today

WIP: 74,788


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4200 today. Might see if I can muster a second wind after some TV time.


----------



## Daniel Roy Greenfeld (Mar 22, 2017)

3453 right now. Trying to find the juice to do more.


----------



## Jack.Hardin (Jun 20, 2017)

2385. Boom.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6,000


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1105 today.

WIP: 75,893


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

4120


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

2000 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

8,000 words to finish my book. Next week is mostly editing.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

2668 and another chapter done.


----------



## Diamond Eyes (Feb 11, 2017)

1500


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

431

WIP: 76,324

First draft of Book Three is finished. Now it's time to do the rewriting and editing.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

6000 last night, 2500 today and done! Woo hoo!


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

A mere 1254, but the first time I've cleared 1000 in a day since mid-May.


----------



## Diamond Eyes (Feb 11, 2017)

1200


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6,000 (and 45,000 words edited)


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

1510 - yesterday
4400 - today.


----------



## Diamond Eyes (Feb 11, 2017)

1750


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

6K over the weekend, and 4k yesterday, finishing up a 89K Mystery. Some writing later this week, but most will be editing.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5800 today. I'm done.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did no writing yesterday, instead editing a 60K book. Today I wrote 9K.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6,000


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2017)

3560 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000 words to finish my short


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

Revised and edited pp. 1-20 of my WIP: 7,766 words.


----------



## AriadneBeckett (Jun 29, 2017)

1,144


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2017)

2540 words yesterday.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

This week I buckled down and did an extensive and detailed outline before putting a single word to page.

In that process, I dumped TWO story concepts, b/c by the 75% mark they stopped being exciting/shiny/... well... interesting, y'know? Went back to the drawing board AGAIN and it was so worth the pain.

My word counts per hour have zoomed from 300 to 900 first draft, and yesterday did 3200 in 3 hrs. Which is awesome for me. Once upon a time a 3K session would leave me wiped out and unable to speak a coherent sentence.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

Revised and edited pp. 21-30 of my WIP: 5448 words.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

2135 for today


----------



## AriadneBeckett (Jun 29, 2017)

2,574


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi all, I'm joining in this thread for a month because I'm doing Camp Nano and I have set my word count at 30k for the month (which is basically 1000 words a day lol)

I did 1001 yesterday, so right on target, yay!


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

Revised and edited pp. 31-44 of my WIP: 6,309 words.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

3340 yesterday
3551 today.

Oh man, a detailed outline makes it so easy!


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1,253 words today.  Quite happy with this start to the month.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,000 (although I may do another chapter later). It's pool time for now.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

Revised and edited pp. 45-56 of my WIP: 5,517 words.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

3331 today. Yes, and I'm taking that '1' at the end!


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3348


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

2023 today. Going for 10k tomorrow!


----------



## Diamond Eyes (Feb 11, 2017)

1300 Saturday 
1100 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,000 words. It's pool time (and then endless fireworks until 2 a.m. when I will be forced to threaten my neighbors with great bodily harm if they don't stop lighting them off).


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

LOL Amanda! I feel the same way. 3000 yesterday, 4000 today.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2017)

Got a lot done today - 4800 words.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Today was a grinder day. Only 429 wph... took 7.5 hrs to get to my number. Argh... it was hard to focus for some reason. I don't even have the excuse of a holiday, living here in Canada!
3221

Now I have a ton of corrections to update. Bah!


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

13,000 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,000


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

12,000


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> 11,000


Annd you published yesterday. Congrats for keeping Zoe and Aric around. The latest is great, and it's killing it out there in the charts.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

3030 today. Our first ENT promo went live today and we're kinda smoked by the number of DL's so I got a late start.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

2106


----------



## DrewMcGunn (Jul 6, 2017)

1480 words today.  One chapter left to finish my first manuscript.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

9019 for the day


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

1757, for the first time in a long time.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000. I have about 6,000 words to finish the main writing on this one tomorrow.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

Revised and edited pp. 57-75 of my WIP. Fleshed out Chapters five, six, and seven. Current manuscript is now up to 79,039 words.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4000 today.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm doing my first Camp Nanowrimo, and I've shocked myself my averating 2,400 words per day.

I plotted out the whole book ahead of time, and it's really working.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

12000 today.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

TromboneAl said:


> I'm doing my first Camp Nanowrimo, and I've shocked myself my averating 2,400 words per day.
> 
> I plotted out the whole book ahead of time, and it's really working.


I hear you, Al. Same experience for me. 
Also, being on this thread is a real kick in the pants for when I wanna slack off.

3117 today. I should have this goose wrapped up by Friday.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6,500 to finish my book. I'm doing some editing over the weekend and will start a new book on Monday. I have an easy two weeks of writing up next, though. I only have to do three chapters a day.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

Revised and edited pp. 76-87 of my WIP. Fleshed out Chapters Eight and Nine. Current manuscript is now up to 80,181 words.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

2523 to finish my current WIP.
A few days away from the computer and back at it!


----------



## djstooks (Jul 7, 2017)

2048 so far, but I think I can hit 4000 today.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

djstooks said:


> 2048 so far, but I think I can hit 4000 today. Wish me luck.


Lotsa' luck! 
I'm doing my newsletter right now


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

2500 Yesterday
2500 today.

The end is in sight.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

3300 for today.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

Edited Chapters 10, 11, 12, and 13 today.


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

Got away from posting this week. A solid mix of editing and writing all week long. At least a 1,000 words a day. 2,000 yesterday. 1,200 today, now off to go help a friend run a wedding.


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

New novel (epic fantasy), first project using Dragon dictation. Today I mostly worked on the outline and worldbuilding, but I did write chapter one.

1762 words


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

Edited Chapters 14-25 today. Now up to page 130 of the manuscript.


----------



## Jack.Hardin (Jun 20, 2017)

1563


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

1600


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

1007


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Started a new book and did 12,000.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

Edited Chapters 26-31 today. Now up to page 150 of the manuscript.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3868 bringing this book to a close. I'll be planning the final book in this series and doing revisions for the next two weeks. Happy writing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2017)

400 words. Disgraceful, I know.


----------



## Jack.Hardin (Jun 20, 2017)

1350


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

2900 yesterday, 5100 today. This puppy is almost done.


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

623 new words, plus outlining.


----------



## slink (Jul 11, 2016)

13,341 yesterday (which is my all time PB)
going for 12.5 today but it's 2pm and I'm only on 5k at the moment.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,000


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

13,000


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

10007 today


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

1242


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

Edited Chapters 32-45. First round of editing is done. Time for the second pass.


----------



## slink (Jul 11, 2016)

10,000 (although i'm probably scrapping the last 2.5k as the characters ran off on a wild tangent)


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1188. Barely managed to force myself to sit in front of a computer today, but tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Nicksm28 (May 16, 2016)

1,100 today!


----------



## slink (Jul 11, 2016)

11,300 (total of 19k for the 50k book that is supposed to be done for next tuesday. me thinks I may have a busy couple days ahead of me)


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Only 3,000 yesterday (spent hours with the financial planner and then watched Fate of the Furious) and 9,000 today. I essentially get to coast on three chapters a day until I finish this one next Friday. Then I have a week of editing for three manuscripts before starting on my 2018 writing slate in August.


----------



## IntoTheAbyss (Mar 20, 2017)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> Only 3,000 yesterday (spent hours with the financial planner and then watched Fate of the Furious) and 9,000 today. I essentially get to coast on three chapters a day until I finish this one next Friday. Then I have a week of editing for three manuscripts before starting on my 2018 writing slate in August.


You productivity is an inspiration.

Over 2000 so far today.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

7200 today and editing for the next few days. I'm taking two weeks off after this project ends and I'm dang excited about it.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

11000


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm starting to steadily manage 1K words a day (takes me about 3.5 hours), hopefully I can keep it up. I need that new book to be finished already.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm shifting it up a bit this week and writing in the mornings and editing after my pool sessions in the afternoons. I wrote 6,000 words and edited 18,500 for the first day.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Just started in on my newest WIP: 3,556 for the first day. I'm really happy; 800 WPH. Gotta love outlining.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

5019 for today! Aiming to double it tomorrow, plus get a little editing done


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6,000 written, 19,000 edited


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

4,112 for the day!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6,000 written, 18,000 edited


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

7500 today


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Seems like we're all on a similar sched, huh? 5,002
Now I gotta do some drywalling and taping.


----------



## Jack.Hardin (Jun 20, 2017)

Had to take a few days off to do some additional plotting.  2122 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6,000 written, 18,500 edited. I should wrap up both projects tomorrow.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

What a bust of a day. Worst ever since I joined this thread.
355
Ugh.


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

1,696 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

5,000 written (main writing done), 15,000 edited (done).


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Back in the saddle- 3025


----------



## Erin Zarro (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd like to jump in starting August 1st. I have a project to finish first.


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

703 today.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

362 today. Not. Good. At. All.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

I finished my Camp Nanowrimo book! What a rush. I learned that I can write a lot faster than I thought, and I don' think the quality suffered (of course, I haven't read it yet).

Here are my stats:










What helped:

Outline ahead of time
Don't read over anything you've written. Keep moving forward.
Don't critique yourself.
Each night, when going to sleep, ponder what you'll write in the upcoming scenes.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

TromboneAl said:


> I finished my Camp Nanowrimo book! What a rush. I learned that I can write a lot faster than I thought, and I don' think the quality suffered
> What helped:
> 
> Outline ahead of time
> ...


That's awesome, man. Hey... love a bunch of your covers; they look really good.

I spent 4 hrs watching Jordan Speith make golf history in England today. It was one of the best Sundays in tournament golf I've seen in some time. A comeback as good as what NE did at the Superbowl. What fun watching.

Now to prep for Game of Thrones! We're gonna rewatch Ep 1 on the DVR b4 episode 2.

Today was a little light for what I'm trying to get thru. Two days this week I didnt come close to my goal, but I'm satisfied overall:
2085


----------



## ajitkpanicker (Jul 9, 2017)

1300 yesterday & 1350 today...


----------



## ajitkpanicker (Jul 9, 2017)

A. S. Warwick said:


> Jan 1: 2044
> Jan 2: 1669
> 
> So far keeping on schedule with what I want for the year ahead.


Wow ! Anything above 2000 is great. You know, i could finish my 50000 words novel, I think I know you...Karunya, Do I?, which is currently participating in the kindle scout contest, only in 5 months. That too when i had kept a target of writing at least a 1000 words. This is great forum to keep yourself motivated.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I wrote 6,000 on a short and edited 18,000 on a novel.


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

4500 today


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

11000 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

5154 to kick off the week!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3,000 written, 23,000 edited, three hours in the pool


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

9000 today.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Really floundering this week. 
0 yesterday
Just 1289 today...
But if I wasn't on this thread, I think it would have only been maybe 300 today. Having this thread to answer to does provide motivation.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1047 words yesterday.  Second best day so far this month.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

3053


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

9000 today.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1373 words yesterday.  Best one day total this year!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Yesterday was mostly a wash because I had a meeting with my financial planner. Between yesterday and today, though, I wrote 9,000 words, edited 29,000, and created ten covers.


----------



## RRodriguez (Jan 8, 2017)

Starting to get back into my 1k a day mojo. I think I averaged about 1.5k today. Slowly but surely, I will get there


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

2000 Tuesday
2000 yesterday
3000 today to finish the novella


----------



## Jack.Hardin (Jun 20, 2017)

1293 today, 2350 yesterday. Almost 9K for the week. 

First novel in the series should be done in 2ish weeks.  Hoping to have the second done before my wife gives birth to #5 in 2 months!


----------



## EA Cruz (Jul 27, 2017)

I did 11,000+ words last Wednesday.

Don't get too excited though-I still have to EDIT HARD.


----------



## djproctor (Mar 30, 2017)

Just started my very first novel today. I've set a goal to finish the rough draft by the end of August. Not sure I can do it but I'll give it a shot!

1347 2072 words today (decided to write a bit more).


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I wrote 6,000 and edited 15,000 to finish both products. I'm taking the weekend off (other than a few busywork tasks) and living in the pool. I'm back Monday. I'm writing three novels in August.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

10344 words.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Zip on Thursday- I tried to mix it up by doing chores first and was too wiped to do anything.
1320 today, and I'm now a week behind my publication goal. 
Grrr.


----------



## djproctor (Mar 30, 2017)

I managed 1015 today, barely. Would have been more but I tossed out my first 500 words. They were so so bad I rewrote that part. I'm so new to this and trying to discover what works best for me.


----------



## djproctor (Mar 30, 2017)

1114 today. Luckily I had a little time to use my phone voice recorder today, or I might not have got my words in. Transcribed my recording in Dragon after an 18 minute session. Luckily it didn't go too bad.


----------



## Jura S (Mar 23, 2016)

9,302 words today. Feeling pretty good about it.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Only 8,500. I wanted to get another chapter in but I have to switch gears and load up a new release. I also want to get another 40 laps in the pool done before bed. I did get three hours in the pool earlier, though, so not a bad day overall.


----------



## djproctor (Mar 30, 2017)

Took last night off, but wrote 2049 today. About 10% finished with my novel by my word count goal. Not anywhere near where I want to be to get the rough draft done by the end of August, but hey it's my first novel.

Congrats to those posting above me. Those are amazing word counts. I hope practice will get mine up too, though probably no where near those numbers.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

7000 phew! Not a bad way to start the week.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1036 yesterday and the first month this year I have met my target.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

Ending the day with 5400! My plan to finish this book in a week just might work!


----------



## IntoTheAbyss (Mar 20, 2017)

4147


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

8,500 yesterday and 11,500 today. More importantly, I got full sets of laps finished in the pool both days.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Hit a heck of a bump in the road the past week and had to do a ton of revisions. I HATE that, but my characters weren't strong enough in the workup. Ack.
Monday: 2045
Yesterday: roadblock: zip a dee do dah
Today- went back in and added more depth to my MC  before writing, and so today:
2146
Probably the same tomorrow, b/c I have to re-read the MS to ensure that I'm consistent with the traits I put in; but I should tie this sucker up by Friday. (Sheesh; I thought this was going to be in the bag 2 weeks ago.. grrr) 
Those darn threads on scams and KU 3.0 have been a real distraction; I'll admit it.


----------



## slink (Jul 11, 2016)

Finished last month on 150,000 words.
Finished today on 12,006.

I'm about 3/4 of the way through my new mystery novel and it's shaping up to be 100k in total. When did I become _that_ person?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000 today, 11,500 yesterday


----------



## David R. Larson (Aug 3, 2017)

944 today but that doesn't seem fair because the last word was the last word of the book.

On the bright side, book finished!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

5,000 to finish my book.


----------



## Elsye_Harwood (Oct 9, 2016)

I haven't been able to write anything since May, well nothing significant due to work pressure.
At  the weekends I've only managed about 1000 words at best. 
Now I'm two weeks into the  holiday, I've relaxed enough and I managed 10,342 words  yesterday. Hooray and what was meant to be a short story in my new series, became a novel instead. 
Damn. I'd been hoping to finish it and move on to the next one, but new ideas popped into my head because I'm obviously  no longer stressed.  
Means I can write again. Yippee.


----------



## Vale (Jul 19, 2017)

I was looking at my writing spreadsheet from 2014 and I was managing about 250/day. For 2017 I'm at 2,250/day and I'm on a 3k+/day streak for a little over a week now. If nothing goes wrong in the latter half of the year, it'll be my best writing year to date. I'm not sure what changed for 2017. Somewhere along the line, everything just got easier.


----------



## slink (Jul 11, 2016)

11,200 today. 5 chapters away from finishing my book and it will hopefully be done tomorrow.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Started a new book and did 12,000 words.


----------



## Nessa Quill (Jul 16, 2011)

Managed to finish 1,342 words today. Hoping to do more tomorrow.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

Edited 30k, wrote 6000 new words in a new book.


----------



## coracora (Aug 8, 2017)

1217 words. Proud of myself.


----------



## slink (Jul 11, 2016)

10,000 words. 2 chapters left. 105k on this manuscript so far.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I added another 2,800-word chapter because it was bothering me to be behind.


----------



## Nessa Quill (Jul 16, 2011)

Hit 1,313 words today. Goal is to knock out two chapters tomorrow. Here's hoping...


----------



## slink (Jul 11, 2016)

7000 words and book finished. Going to start editing it tomorrow (and probably write 5k a day for new book)


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,500


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

12000 today.


----------



## slink (Jul 11, 2016)

Edited 40,000 words


----------



## Nessa Quill (Jul 16, 2011)

Didn't get two chapters done as planned but completed a chapter of 1,333 words. I'll take the win.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,500 and three hours in the pool.
Now I have to outline another book, handle some audio stuff, eat dinner, and see what other busy work I can get done so I don't have to do it this weekend.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Only 6,000. I have 7,000 to finish over the weekend but I'm done writing for the day. I am going to get in some editing, though. I'm also going to get a bunch of housework stuff done because I have people coming over to swim Sunday.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

12,500 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,000 on a new book


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2017)

2300 words today.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

13,000


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,000


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,000 words
Now I'm making a pina colada


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,000. I should finish this one up tomorrow.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

13,000 yesterday, 13500 today. Now to enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,000 to finish my book. I get to coast for the last two weeks of the month (only three chapters a day through the beginning of September) so I'm looking forward to that while spending time in my pool.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

Had to take some time off for personal reasons but I've been back at it this evening. Ending the day with a modest 2200. I'm never going to catch up with you Amanda.


----------



## David R. Larson (Aug 3, 2017)

You all are flooring me. I've managed just over 1000 words each day for the last five, which feels like a personal record.
Some of you all get that much done before lunch. I've got to step up my game!


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4500 this evening.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

7200 today and I edited 6k.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3,012 to begin a new book.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000. I get to float the next two weeks and only do three chapters a day. It's like a vacation and I love it.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000 words written, 15,000 words edited, 24 covers done.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

2,343


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

3300 words


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Only 6,000 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,000 words written, 9,000 edited


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3,039


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

5074 Yesterday, 40 pages edited.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3,124 - Weekends off.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4000 tonight. 1 cover. No editing.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000 written, 9,000 edited


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3,145. Happy Monday.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

Happy Monday, KenLozito! Edited 35692 words today, wrote 6237. Done with this book! Woo hoo!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000 written, 6,000 edited


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3,106 written.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000 words written in three hours and eleven minutes. Plenty of pool time today.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3,019 words written. Now I get to mow the lawn


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6,000 written and 6,000 edited. I should finish the main writing on one tomorrow and the editing on the other.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

3200 written today. Tomorrow is a big editing day.


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

2K everyday this week, until today. 3,500 today, and 5,000 edited. Big push to get two books done and up next week.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

8,000 written to finish the main writing on one book and 6,000 edited to finish the editing on another.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3,224 words written.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did 6,000 words so I only have to work half a day Monday.


----------



## Gareth K Pengelly (Aug 25, 2012)

Working on next book in my Cornish Guardians series. Getting quite into it, but new computer chair is ruining my lower back, haha. Think it's in need of replacement. 

Currently 19k words in after five days, so not doing too bad at all!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6,000. The rest of the day is for the pool and getting stuff ready for new releases tomorrow.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3,168 words today.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

Spent the day planning. Didn't write any new words, edited 6000.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,000


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3,688


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

4,132


----------



## S.D. Lifter (Sep 6, 2017)

9/5/17-1001. Not including my first post of all time.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,000


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3,602


----------



## djproctor (Mar 30, 2017)

4250


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

5,965


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,000. I should finish this one tomorrow.


----------



## djproctor (Mar 30, 2017)

1900


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

14,000 to finish my book


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3,436


----------



## dpwoolliscroft (Sep 8, 2017)

Just 1,282 words today but they were the last 1,282 words in my first draft of my first novel! 

Now the rewriting begins


----------



## djproctor (Mar 30, 2017)

1303


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

12,000 today.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

3200 words today.


----------



## djproctor (Mar 30, 2017)

1700 and was lucky to get that. Dictated in a noisy pickup on an errand, and had to use Audacity for noise reduction to get a half way decent transcription (will need a LOT of cleanup though). Won't do that again!


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3,727


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000 written, 9,000 edited, three hours in the pool


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4520 for today! Edited: I didn't like the chapter ending so I wrote a little more. Love it now. Official words for the day are: 5520. Night folks!


----------



## dgcasey (Apr 16, 2017)

09/10 - 1879
09/11 - 2501

Total - 4380

Just started a new novel yesterday and have a goal of 2000 words per day for 45 days. That will put me done with the first draft just a few days before the start of NaNoWriMo. So I can take a short break before hitting the November slog to 100,000 words.


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

3,800


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000 written, 9,000 edited, more time in the pool and finished reading Dan Brown's Inferno.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

4,427 words today. Time to go work out


----------



## dgcasey (Apr 16, 2017)

My 45 day challenge: Total - 6677

09/10 - 1879
09/11 - 2501
09/12  -2297


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000 written, 9,000 edited


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3,469 written.


----------



## LifesHumor (Feb 5, 2014)

2,089 written


----------



## dgcasey (Apr 16, 2017)

My 45 day challenge: Total - 8117

09/10 - 1879
09/11 - 2501
09/12 - 2297
09/13 - 1440


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

Edited 5700, wrote 3800.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000 written and 9,000 edited yesterday and the same today.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

1,017 yesterday
4,375 today


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

2300 words today.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

7100 today. And I'm beat. I'm out until Monday.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000 written, 9,000 edited. I'm probably going to edit two more chapters to bring that number up to 15,000 edited for the day but it will be later when I tackle it.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5100 today. So close to finishing.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000 written, 20,000 edited


----------



## Christian Martin (Dec 1, 2014)

Just came across this thread...pretty stinking cool I'd say.

wrote 1,368 (book 2 I'm working on in a fictional series) and edited 857 in a non-ficiton



Amanda M. Lee said:


> 9,000 written, 20,000 edited


You are absolutely crushing it Amanda  ...great job!


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

1,000 Yesterday.
4,007 today.


----------



## Christian Martin (Dec 1, 2014)

1687 written...and now, things have changed a bit in my story...rework of the outline is next. Does that happen often with anyone else? Yes, I'm new, just published my first book, working on #2, and went from pantser to outliner, but a very loose outline at that.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000 written and 9,000 edited. I have four chapters of each book left to wrap up the week and mid-80s for temperatures with sun to finish out my pool season over the next few days. I think I'm going to do two chapters of each Thursday and Friday mornings and spend the entire afternoon in the sun both days to finish up.


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

Had a nice run of about 1500 a day at the start of September, and did another one yesterday. Other jobs being very involved at the moment.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3,902


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

I wrote about 7000 two days ago then nothing, so I am jumping on the 'hold yourself accountable' Bandwagon. 231 in about an hour tonight so we'll see what I have by morning.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Stopping for now at 1,974.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6,000 written, 6,000 edited. Pool time.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

4,004 written.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

Grr...1500 today. School functions and other excuses.  But tomorrow is another day!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

2000 written in the past few hours, editing as I go .. that brings me to 57,034 so far and not finished for the day. (can't sleep and I keep getting distracted with other stuff!)


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

5K written, 5K edited. Both books done. That was my last novel before NINC. Next week I just have editing and a short to write.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

2,586 written today and I hit the publish button on a new series. I think a celebratory drink is in order.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Sigh, I'm a bad Panda.. I got to 57,160 yesterday... which means I got about 100 words after my 'Can't sleep' post..


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K to get ahead for the week.


----------



## Christian Martin (Dec 1, 2014)

1200ish yesterday
2109 today


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Just under 2000 bringing me to 59.031, which doesn't catch me up but it does help me feel better.. lol


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

3400 today.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Nothing ok!! I've got nothing today!!  


Edit: oh, I guess I have 27 words lol .. I am trying to climb a wall, for some reason I can't get the scene right. But I did get a lot of other stuff out of the way!


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Gotta love the days when you get 5k done before mid-day.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I wrote 6K and edited 20K. I also spent three hours in the pool. Tomorrow is the last pool day before it gets closed for the winter and I'm mildly depressed. I do have NINC to look forward to after that, though.


----------



## Christian Martin (Dec 1, 2014)

2274 today



Pandorra said:


> Nothing ok!! I've got nothing today!!
> 
> Edit: oh, I guess I have 27 words lol .. I am trying to climb a wall, for some reason I can't get the scene right. But I did get a lot of other stuff out of the way!


I feel your pain!


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4200 today.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

3800 and done for the day!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 18K edited. I should finish up my writing on this short tomorrow and then I will be off writing for a week and a half.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

1,546 yesterday
3,538 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written to finish my short. 17K edited. I am officially off writing until October 9th because I'm going to NINC (although I have some editing to finish up before I leave). I'll see everyone when I get back.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

2,533 written today. Will finish this book tomorrow.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

Edited 13k-ish, wrote 2700 words.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

3900 today.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

1000 so far today, still working!


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3,023


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

4,029 and stick a fork in it because this first draft is done


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

Go, Ken! 3256 today and I'm counting every word. One more pass through this puppy and I'm calling it done.


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi, all! Longtime lurker, first time poster on Kboards. Trying to take myself and my writing more seriously, so I'm up for the challenge. Hit 3090 words today.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4537 today and I'm done with this collection. Woo hoo!


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

3204 for today!


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

3104, solely by the grace of the Writing Gods


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

First day writing for a long time.  2182 words over two sittings.  Felt good to get something done again.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K. I wanted more but I just got back from NINC yesterday and apparently I'm easing back into the writing.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

Welcome back, Amanda! 3725 today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

1614 words


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

14,500


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

1500+ again today! 

Ripping right along!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,000


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

10,000 but aiming to do 2,500 more before the day is over. Long ass day. Tapping away on the keys since 9:30 finished at 5:30.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4334 new words, 11k edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000. I will finish this one up tomorrow. Now it's time for Friday the 13th movies.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

10,000 today. Im done for the day


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

9022 today and this book is done!


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

Just did the first 1096 words on my next short story (for The Guardian anthology)


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 15.5K edited on another book.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

10k today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 15K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written and 15K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written and 15K edited. All my editing is caught up for now so I only have to focus on writing for the next week and a half.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

2700 for now. Maybe I'll add some words after supper. If so, I'll edit here.


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

I've had a good week. 

18th - 1741
19th - 2066
20th - 1477
21st - 3388
22nd - 1173
23rd - 5008


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

1300 not quite the start to the 1st draft I was planning for but life happens.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Well, it's been forever since I've posted here, but I'm aiming for 40 straight days of at least 1k a day (and hopefully a lot more than that) so here's to extra accountability!

1007 today!


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

2,307


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

Less than 1k today. Grrrr


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

1,414


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

3k


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

1,129


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

1,135 yesterday.

1,387 so far today, and hopefully some more tonight.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

8K to finish a book. I'm off until Monday, although I might do a prologue for this one tomorrow. I want to give it some thought. That would add another 2K tomorrow but it's mostly cleaning and organizing for my Saturday Halloween party tomorrow.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3,423


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

KenLozito said:


> 3,423


Just logged on here to write 3000 for the day and saw this...

It's this type of thing that gives me RSI, Ken!


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

Reworked the beginning and now I'm in love! Wrote 3500 today. I'll write tomorrow but I'm off for the weekend too. Where's my invite, Amanda? LOL


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

1,560


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3,782. Another chapter done only 33 more chapters to go  1st drafts are my favorite!


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

2,311


----------



## 1984Phins (Apr 10, 2016)

Finally a weekend, but I still woke up at 6am. :-(

So, went to the sofa and got out a grand. Consider me a guest member for the day, like that person who gets a day pass at the gym who probably won't be back for a year.


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

1,009


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

1,245


----------



## Comma (Oct 29, 2017)

3024 today. Shooting for a minimum of 1700 per day.


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

3,625


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

1,195


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

1,451 this morning. More this evening, I hope!


----------



## Ross Harrison (May 5, 2012)

I'm all over the place. Tried to settle for a comfortable 600 words a day, but it has been anywhere from 6 (yes, 6) to 2,789. Starting earlier today, so maybe I'll get more done.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,000 on a new book.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3,145 Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

1,256


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

1,328


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

0 for the novel yesterday, but I outlined a prequel and half of book two in my series. Also re-wrote 10 pages of a script.

1,532 so far today, with more tonight hopefully.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

2203 words for the first day of NaNo.  Happy witht hat given lack fo any writing for a while plus I had to scrape out time to write at various stages during the day, a few minutes here, a few minutes there, and I was totally pantsing it.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

5,392


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

6,167. Slow start to Nanowrimo, but I'll take it lol


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

2988 words for day 2 of Nano.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,500


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

2126


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

1,512


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

13K to finish a book


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

1686 words for day 4 of nano.  I would have done more but the computer decided it wanted to do an update that took an hour right in the middle of prime writing time.


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

3,600 yesterday. Aiming for 4,500 today.

Edit: eh, got 1,670 today, plus re-wrote 10 pages of a script.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

1730 words for day 5 of nano, 10,661 to date.


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

1,679


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

2259


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

4,256


----------



## rockondon (Aug 2, 2016)

I like it when I'm in the 1,000 words/day club, but I hate it when it leads to the edit the book repeatedly club.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5192 words, 13k edited


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

2312.


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

An additional 2k last night, and 1,800 this morning.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

5,013 two more chapters done.


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

1,200


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

2314


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

After two days of editing 91K I started a new book and wrote 11.5K.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

4,128


----------



## Tom Turner (Nov 1, 2017)

I consider it a big triumph to get my 1000 down before 11 in the morning so I can goof off for the rest of the day.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4100 today


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

1,667


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

2109


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3,049


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

1800 today


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

2,087


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

2117


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I added another 3K so I did 15K today.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

1,473


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

1721 words.  Bit of a struggle to get them done as my daughter has been sick.  Two nights of broken sleep has left me a little tired and now my wife has come down sick as well.  I'm glad I'd got so much written for nano already as output may not be as high the next few days.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

1384.  Had all of 25-30 minutes of writing time today due to sickness in the family.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

Finalized an outline and wrote 5,278 words. Happy Monday.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

2045 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

1432.  Due to broken sleep of late I'm utterly exhausted.  May have a poor few next days but at least I'm ahead for nano so can afford it.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

4,039


----------



## Jack.Hardin (Jun 20, 2017)

3400


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

1042.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3,363


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Sick all day but managed 9K.


----------



## gonedark (May 30, 2013)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

Started Book Four in my series: 1134 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

1038


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

2,182


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

2k today. Loads of editing.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

8K to finish a book.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

4,028. I will be writing this weekend so I can take off a few days for Thanksgiving.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1044 today.


----------



## CS12 (Feb 2, 2017)

1222


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

2,082


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

3K


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

3k again. Happy to me making some progress.  Needed to as I'd fallen behind on Nano.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written and 6K edited.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1048


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written and 6K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3,080


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I guess my depression is over. I did 3,512 in an hour and a half this morning.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

3374


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

3k


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## David Blake (Nov 24, 2015)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> 9K


How on Earth do you write 9,000 words a day I'm not doubting that you are, I'm just wondering how you do it?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

David Blake said:


> How on Earth do you write 9,000 words a day I'm not doubting that you are, I'm just wondering how you do it?


I just sit down and do it. I tend to write about 3K an hour when I'm on task and I have an outline. I've been publishing since 2011 so I worked my way up to high numbers that are sustainable. I'm at more than 2 million words written for the year.


----------



## David Blake (Nov 24, 2015)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I just sit down and do it. I tend to write about 3K an hour when I'm on task and I have an outline. I've been publishing since 2011 so I worked my way up to high numbers that are sustainable. I'm at more than 2 million words written for the year.


Well it's seriously impressive, and it seem to be really working for you, judging by how many books you're selling!!! How long did it take you to be able to write that much in a day? What numbers did you start at?


----------



## David Blake (Nov 24, 2015)

2,300 yesterday, written and edited.


----------



## David Blake (Nov 24, 2015)

4,217


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

3229.  Could have done more but I had hit the 50k mark for nano and felt a little break was in order.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Only 6k today. I might do another 3K later but I'm done for right now. I'm still on track to finish this book Friday.


----------



## Rosie Scott (Oct 3, 2017)

12,997 written yesterday, edited through once (I go through the book at least a handful of times). It's not my highest, but it's pretty good considering I needed a breather a few days ago. I've written 334,000 words since mid-August in this series and haven't needed a long break yet. Let's hope the trend continues and I can keep chugging along.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I did 2000 on Sunday and 1000 on Monday, Tuesday and today. 

Today I hit the 28000 word mark. I'm aiming for 75000 words. I've had a bad year and a half personally and have been stuck for quite a while, but I am moving along again.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I hit the 29000 word mark today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

3181 words.  54417 for the month.

Given I'd barely written anything over the last few months, it was good to get things moving again.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

10k


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

8K written to finish my last pen name book of the year and 6K edited.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

3078


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

After working an evening shift last night I stayed up past midnight to bang out another 1000 words. I had used my break time at work to scribble out the rest of a scene I was working on. Today I have got the day off. Aiming for more.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Hit 33000 before supper. That's two whole thousand words. It has been a great day.

But now, it is time to go and get the groceries.

Life isn't optional.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I hit 34500 last night.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K on a new book


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

3600


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

2900 today.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Only 700 words last night. I hit 35200, but I didn't make my 1000, dang it.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

1500 today!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K. I finish this one tomorrow and then I have one book to write before the end of the year. My schedule for 2018 is much easier (although I will still publish quite a bit).


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

2.3K today!

My first murder mystery (in epic fantasy realm) is coming along quickly!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

8K to finish a book. I have one book left to write before the end of the year.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Started my last book of the year and did 6K.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K


----------



## MH Johnson (Jan 7, 2017)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> 8K to finish a book. I have one book left to write before the end of the year.


Your pace leaves a lot of us breathless, Amanda  - Very impressive. If I may ask, do you ever suffer from wrist/finger/other soreness with that high intensity output? Do you narrate it/use a specialized keyboard/any other tips or tricks? I would love to hear your experiences with such!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

MH Johnson said:


> Your pace leaves a lot of us breathless, Amanda  - Very impressive. If I may ask, do you ever suffer from wrist/finger/other soreness with that high intensity output? Do you narrate it/use a specialized keyboard/any other tips or tricks? I would love to hear your experiences with such!


I don't dictate (although I am going to try and learn). I simply use my regular Mac keyboard. No tricks.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4k Friday, I'm at it this morning. Planning on a productive week.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5k today


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

1.1K+ today and got in some editing and theme on top of the usual plot and character development.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5102 today


----------



## MH Johnson (Jan 7, 2017)

20,000 words edited. 0 Written fresh. - Thanks for sharing, Amanda, I use 2 modified Cherry MX 11900 PCB keyboards (PCB mounted so I could pop open the keys, clip several loops off the springs, and reinsert for touch typing awesomeness. Of course my customization voids any warranties, but it's been lovely for the last 2 years.)


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written. I was hoping to get some editing in but it doesn't look like that's going to happen.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4600!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written and 9K edited. Tomorrow is my last day of "big" work in 2017. I will still have work to do the final week of the year, but it will all be broken up and floating as I get this house in order after Christmas. Then January 1st starts a whole new to-do list.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4900 today. Two more days of writing then on to editing.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited. I have a little to finish tomorrow.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5800 today!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K edited and 2K to finish my book. I'm off writing until January 1st (although I have 102K to edit).


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

6200 today and I'm done with this book. A full day of editing tomorrow. No writing.


----------



## LynPerry (Apr 8, 2013)

1000 words yesterday and near the end of my Amish romance.    Now to output today's 1000. Yeah.

Update 12/30 - 500 words on Amish romance, 500 words on space monkey pirate story.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Finished up my editing and added up my 2017 words. They came in at 2,216,338. I start a new book on Monday.


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

Amanda, you are an inspiration. I'm looking to hit 1 million words in 2018, and though I know the drive has to come from within and the work can only be done alone, you've definitely helped to light the spark.

Happy new year to everyone, and may we all kick ass in the upcoming year!


----------

